# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Bikes sichern im Kofferanhänger

## freakazoid

Uns steht zum Transport der Bikes leihweise ein Kofferanhänger zur Verfügung: 
2,50 x 1,2 x 1,50 

Das Problem: hat nur 6 Verzurrösen serienmässig, 3 auf jeder Seite. 

Wie transportier ich bis zu 6 Bikes denn hier vernünftig? Platte rein mit zusätzlichen Verzurrösen, 
oder doch einfach reinstellen mit Schaumstoff dazwischen? Biketräger reinbasteln?  Hab auch schon 
gedacht mir aus Holz so eine Art "Trennwand" zu bauen...

Falls jemand Ideen oder Praxiserfahrung hat - bitte gerne  :Smile:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Wie weit soll der Transport den gehen? Nur den Berg hoch oder weitere Strecken?

----------


## freakazoid

Gedacht für die Roadtrips und Anreisen ...

----------


## Gonzo0815

Also für weitere Anreisen und vermehrte Nutzung würd ich mir eine Platte mit Halterungen und extra Verzurrösen reinbauen.

Da gäbe es die Möglichkeit das Bike schon mit einer Halterung für die Vorderachse zu fixieren und mit den Gurten noch zusätzlich zu sichern. Nachteil ist die Vorderreifen müssen raus und auch verstaut werden.
Oder die günstigen Bikeständer festpaxen und dann verzurren. Funzt beides ganz gut wenn mans richtig macht  :Wink: 

Vorteil an der Platte ist halt das du am Hänger selber nix herumdoktorn musst.

----------

